# Fourth of July Swarm



## Finally Home (Oct 13, 2013)

First time one of my hives have swarmed and my son and I were working about 20' from it when it happened. What an experience to witness. Took them 15-20 minutes from start till they were mostly settled in a cherry tree about 30' up. Tree is about 40' from the hive. This cherry tree was supposed to get cut down this spring but never got around to it. Got my ladder and cut it about 12' from the ground and let the top lay down. The area the bees were on landed with in a foot of the ground. Set a swarm box next to them, got my gloves and started scooping them into the box. Third hand full I saw the queen. Once she was in the march started. All are in the box. Pretty much filled a 10 frame deep. Will close them up tonight and move them to their new spot in the morning. Will get some pictures up when I can.


----------



## Vahomesteaders (Jun 4, 2014)

Awesome!!! It is a site to see and hear!


----------



## Finally Home (Oct 13, 2013)

Like no other!


----------



## Finally Home (Oct 13, 2013)

Here's a short video clip. It was taken about 10 minutes into the swarm. My daughter normally would do the taping but wasn't home. Sorry for the rough footage. Right where the video ends, that is where the swarm landed. Tree on the right.
Closed up the box last night and will move them this morning.


----------



## GeoCitizen (Feb 24, 2014)

I've heard from other local (northern Ohio) beekeepers that there's been a lot of summer swarms this year. More than normal. Mine have stayed put. It must be the low rent I charge.  Actually, my guess is its been a good nectar flow season and the brood nest is getting honey clogged so the bees swarm. I pulled two frames of capped honey from my brood area and they still have capped honey to spare! I probably should have added more honey supers earlier. I wasn't paying attention. (bad beekeeper!)


----------



## Finally Home (Oct 13, 2013)

Actually besides mine I only heard of one other in this area and that was just yesterday. Good flow here to and I have pulled some frames as well.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Bass wood is just now blooming sweet clover and alsike clover is going strong too.

 Al


----------



## Finally Home (Oct 13, 2013)

Lots of clover still blooming here. Have some (very little) buckwheat in bloom and have more that I just planted a couple weeks ago. Hope to get it blooming as everything else starts to taper off.
Bees still hanging out and working hard. Their new hive is only 8' over from the original. Will check on them this weekend to see what progress they have made.


----------

